# WHMCS live chat notifications



## drmike (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone here using WHMCS live chat feature?

Wondering how the notifications with it / apps for it are - if it has continuous notification sound/other alerts.

Other stuff looking at hasn't been real good about operator nagging / easy to just miss.


----------



## ModyDev (Jan 14, 2015)

There is alot of Live Chat software available on the market not only for whmcs but for any regular site.

If I would like to use one ,I prefer PureChat which is free for 1 live widget and me/team can use iphone/android App to do live chatting from phone.

Regards.


----------



## qps (Jan 15, 2015)

WHMCS's live chat is ok, but the app crashes a lot.  Also, if it loses connectivity but auto-reconnects, it doesn't preserve your previous status, so if you were away before, when it logs back in you will be online, which can make your customers upset when you don't answer them.  It could use some work, but since it is developed by a third-party company, I doubt it will ever get much better.  One nice thing is it does save all of your chats to ticket history in WHMCS, so you can look back at what you discussed with the customer.


----------



## vpsCrew (Jan 24, 2015)

qps said:


> WHMCS's live chat is ok, but the app crashes a lot.  Also, if it loses connectivity but auto-reconnects, it doesn't preserve your previous status, so if you were away before, when it logs back in you will be online, which can make your customers upset when you don't answer them.  It could use some work, but since it is developed by a third-party company, I doubt it will ever get much better.  One nice thing is it does save all of your chats to ticket history in WHMCS, so you can look back at what you discussed with the customer.


Totally agree, We used WHMCS live chat addon for 2 years and now we switched to livehelperchat, Its free and lot of extra features.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jan 24, 2015)

We have been using Live Chat WHMCS Addon since the beginning of the year, the only great advantage is if you are using a multiple monitor setup and have 1 of the monitors just dedicated to the software, you can predict when clients are going to open a ticket and which client is going to do it.

The rest of the features can be found on any free/paid Live Support software.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jan 24, 2015)

We use it, it's fairly decent. Nothing special. You can have a continuous sound alert until the chat is accepted if you like, however the default is a single chime for a pending chat request. 

I've never had it crash or anything. My only complaint is that you are unable to open multiple instances at once, so if you have multiple brands you have to have one open with the app, one with the web console (which I'm not a fan of). This use to be a feature many years ago.


----------

